# Reliable and standardized financial statement data provider?



## axyd (13 April 2020)

Hi, I'm looking for reliable provider of financial statements for international companies (USA, Europe, Germany, Japan, South Korea).

The problem I have so far - some providers have incomplete data, some use slightly different naming conventions etc.

I tried to use Morningstar, seems like it's the leading data provider (along with Bloomberg), but found following issues:

- It doesn't have the Balance Sheet statement for BHP, while Marketwatch has it.
- Same for Renault SA the Balance Sheet is missing.
- And for Novo Nordisk A/S ADR financial statements are missing for 2019 year, while they do exist on Marketwatch.

Do you know a better provider?

P.S.

And, do you know if there's any standards on how things named in financial reports? I mean - name of every line in the table. Sometimes they are called slightly differently.


----------



## axyd (14 April 2020)

Reuters has those data https://www.reuters.com/companies/RENA.PA/financials
Seems like it's more reliable than Morningstar


----------



## DaLong (18 September 2020)

Bloomberg goes through tremendous effort to standardize, translate and aggregate financial data from companies all over the world.
I found the data to be of high quality, but cost is prohibitive if you don't have access through work.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (18 September 2020)

DaLong said:


> Bloomberg goes through tremendous effort to standardize, translate and aggregate financial data from companies all over the world.
> I found the data to be of high quality, but cost is prohibitive if you don't have access through work.




I get specific financial data from Investing.com and Yahoo Finance.


----------

